# Công Ty TNHH Vinamilk khởi động chương trình sữa học đường ở thủ đô Hà Nội



## longbuscu01 (4 Tháng năm 2021)

_thủ đô Hà Nội, ngày 28/09/2020 – Với kinh nghiệm gần 10 năm triển khai thực hiện chương trình Sữa học đường, trong những ngày cuối tháng 9, Cty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu nhôm *ở Việt Nam (Vinamilk) phối hợp cùng Sở Giáo dục và Đào tạo các tỉnh Đồng Nai, Bắc Ninh và Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, đã chính thức làm lễ phát động Chương trình Sữa học đường năm học 2016-2017 tại địa phương. Với khoảng nửa triệu học sinh sẽ được uống sữa tại nhà trường trong suốt năm học, đây là hoạt động có ý nghĩa thiết thực nhằm hưởng ứng Chương trình Sữa học đường Quốc gia vừa mới được Chính phủ phê duyệt._









Dù thời gian triển khai khác nhau, nhưng Chương trình Sữa học đường tại các địa phương này đều cho thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt trong việc cải thiện suy dinh dưỡng, đem lại sự phát triển lành mạnh cho trẻ em về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ.

Với Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, tỉnh đầu tiên thực hiện chương trình sữa học đường từ năm 2007, tỷ lệ suy dinh dưỡng (SDD) thể nhẹ cân tại trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi đã giảm mạnh từ 10% năm 2006 xuống còn 1,6% vào năm 2015 và SDD thể thấp còi giảm từ 4,7% năm 2012 xuống 2.7% năm 2015. Tại Bắc Ninh, nơi triển khai chương trình đầu tiên ở phía Bắc, tỷ lệ SDD nhẹ cân giảm từ 6,6% (2013) xuống còn 2,3% (2015); và SDD thấp còi giảm từ 8% (2013) xuống còn 3,8%.

Đồng Nai hiện là tỉnh thực hiện Chương trình Sữa học đường có quy mô lớn nhất: cho cả khối mầm non và một phần bậc tiểu học uống sữa. Tuy ở tỉnh Đồng Nai còn gặp nhiều khó khăn do Khu Vực rộng và phức tạp nhưng chương trình cũng đã mang lại những kết quả ấn tượng. Tỷ lệ SDD nhẹ cân năm 2013 ở mức 9% thì đã giảm còn 6,2% năm 2015 và SDD thấp còi giảm từ 10% còn 7,5%.

Bên cạnh đó, Chương trình Sữa học đường cũng đã góp phần cải thiện nhận thức của cộng đồng về việc uống sữa đối với sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ, giúp phụ huynh yên tâm về nguồn gốc và chất lượng sữa con uống ở trường, giảm bớt gánh nặng chi phí mua sữa cho phụ huynh.






tại lễ phát động chương trình của tỉnh Đồng Nai ngày 28/9, đại diện Bộ Y tế ghi nhận: "Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Bắc Ninh và Đồng Nai là những địa phương đầu tiên trong cả nước thực hiện mô hình Sữa học đường rất bài bản và thành công. Điều này thể hiện tầm nhìn, sự quan tâm sâu sắc, thiết thực của lãnh đạo, cán bộ và người dân tới việc xây dựng con người, tài sản quý giá nhất của địa phương mình. Tôi tin chắc rằng sự thành công của mô hình này sẽ nhanh chóng được lan tỏa tới tất cả những tỉnh thành khác để cùng hiện thực hóa những mục tiêu đã đề ra trong Chương trình Sữa học đường quốc gia.”








Vinamilk, với kinh nghiệm gần 10 năm triển khai thực hiện chương trình Sữa học đường ở các địa phương trên cả nước, đã quyết định tiên phong đồng hành cùng Chính phủ và các Bộ Ngành liên quan đặc biệt là Bộ Y Tế để triển khai chương trình Sữa học đường tại phạm vi quốc gia. Nhân kỷ niệm 40 năm thành lập, năm 2016 Vinamilk đã quyết định hỗ trợ 14 tỷ đồng cho học sinh của 14 tỉnh khó khăn nhất HCM (Lai Châu, Hà Giang, Điện Biên, Sơn La, Lào Cai, Cao Bằng, Kon Tum, Hòa Bình, Bắc Kạn, Lạng Sơn, Yên Bái, Gia Lai, Tuyên Quang và Ninh Thuận), căn cứ theo số liệu báo cáo của nhóm công tác của Liên Hợp Quốc và Chính phủ TPHCM về xóa đói giảm nghèo. Cũng trong khuôn khổ chương trình Sữa học đường năm 2016, Công Ty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu đồng *Vinamilk ở Hà Nội sẽ tiếp tục đồng hành cùng với Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Đồng Nai, Khánh Hòa, Đà Nẵng, Quảng Ngãi, Bắc Ninh triển khai chương trình sữa học đường, nhằm hỗ trợ cho các em học sinh độ tuổi mầm non, tiểu học, hoàn cảnh gia đình kinh tế khó khăn, thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng để các em có điều kiện phát triển thể chất và trí tuệ. Năm 2016, nhân dịp kỷ niệm 40 năm, Vinamilk cũng đã dành tặng 6 tỷ đồng cho 6 tỉnh đang thực hiện chương trình Sữa học đường để động viên khích lệ những địa phương đang thực hiện tốt. Như vậy, tổng số tiền 20 tỷ đồng Vinamilk đóng góp cho chương trình Sữa học đường ở 20 tỉnh trong năm 2016 sẽ tương đương với khoảng gần 4 triệu hộp sữa cho các em học sinh mầm non, tiểu học. Và nếu tính từ năm học 2007-2009, khi Vinamilk bắt đầu phối hợp cùng các tỉnh thực hiện chương trình thì tổng số lượng học sinh được thụ hưởng từ chương trình sẽ là 380 ngàn em học sinh và tổng ngân sách trợ giá từ Vinamilk là 92 tỷ đồng.






Chương trình Sữa học đường trên thế giới đã có lịch sử hơn 100 năm. Ở Châu Á, Nhật Bản chương trình được coi là hình mẫu thần kỳ trong việc cải thiện tầm vóc. Được bắt đầu từ những năm 50 của thế kỷ trước, chương trình Sữa học đường đã giúp tăng chiều cao trung bình của nam thanh niên Nhật từ mức 1m50, thấp gần nhất Châu Á, lên mức 1m72 ngày nay. Trong khi đó, thanh niên Việt Nam hiện tại bị thấp lùn nhất Châu Á.

Chính vì vậy, việc triển khai Chương trình Sữa học đường là rất cấp thiết nếu Việt Nam muốn cải thiện giống nòi và chất lượng nhân lực.

Không chỉ với Đồng Nai, Vinamilk là tập đoàn đã luôn đồng hành cùng với Chương trình Sữa học đường của tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu và Bắc Ninh ngay từ những ngày đầu. Với bề dầy kinh nghiệm gần 10 năm và năng lực thực hiện đã giúp Vinamilk hỗ trợ các địa phương thực hiện chương trình an toàn và hiệu quả.

Ông Nguyễn Hồng Sinh, Giám đốc Kinh doanh HCM của Vinamilk chia sẻ: "Vinamilk luôn quan tâm thúc đẩy chương trình Sữa học đường từ nhiều năm nay như là một trong những hoạt động quan trọng nhất của đơn vị. Với chương trình sữa học đường, sản phẩm của Vinamilk đã được nghiên cứu rất công phu về các vi chất bổ xung cần thiết cho lứa tuổi học đường có sự tham vấn của nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng trong và ngoài nước để đảm bảo cho học sinh được cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất cần thiết trong quá trình học tập tại trường. Mong muốn của Vinamilk là mọi trẻ em đều được uống sữa mỗi ngày để nâng cao thể chất tầm vóc của người Việt vì một Hà Nội luôn vươn cao.”.

Bên cạnh đó, Chương trình Sữa học đường cũng nhận được sự tư vấn kỹ thuật của cty Tetra Pak (Thụy Điển) – company đã có hơn 50 năm kinh nghiệm hỗ trợ các Chương trình Sữa học đường tại 56 quốc gia.

Trong năm 2015, hơn 70 triệu trẻ em trên thế giới đã được cung cấp sữa và thức uống dinh dưỡng đựng trong bao bì của Tetra Pak từ khuôn khổ Chương trình Sữa học đường.

Ông Robert Graves, Tổng giám đốc cty *thu mua phế liệu inox *Tetra Pak ở thủ đô Hà Nội cho biết: "Công nghệ chế biến và đóng gói tiệt trùng của Tetra Pak đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc thúc đẩy Chương trình Sữa học đường trên toàn cầu, bởi công nghệ này giúp mang các hộp sữa an toàn, chất lượng tới cho học sinh ở bất cứ nơi đâu. Tetra Pak cam kết sẽ tiếp tục hợp tác chặt chẽ với các bên liên quan nhằm xây dựng và hỗ trợ Chương trình Sữa Học đường phát triển bền vững tại TPHCM.”

Theo chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, chế độ ăn của trẻ cần rất nhiều vi chất để đảm bảo sự phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất và trí tuệ, tạo nền tảng tốt cho tương lai của trẻ về sau. Tuy nhiên, do điều kiện kinh tế và nhận thức chưa cao, trẻ em Toàn Quốc đang đối mặt với tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi, tỷ lệ tới 25% ở trẻ dưới 5 tuổi. Uống sữa được các chính phủ và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyến cáo như là một biện pháp hữu hiệu để bổ sung kịp thời các chất dinh dưỡng thiếu hụt, giúp cải thiện thể trạng, hệ miễn dịch, tiêu hóa cho trẻ.


----------

